# An African Farm...landscapes



## Ivan Muller (Mar 15, 2012)

This image was made of a farm near Standerton with my 5d2 and a 70-300L lens...there are more images to view at....http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/2012/01/standerton-farm.html







][/img]


----------

